# [resolved] Computer starts... for 1 second then shuts down



## Moridin333 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Computer starts... for 1 second then shuts down*

I got a new mobo and cpu and video card from my girlfriends dad. My girlfriend already had a crappy computer so I put the mobo, cpu, graphics card, and sound card in the old case.

Turned it on and got power for one second. Then the power shut down. I had to turn off or unplug the power supply for a second to test it again, because it would not start.

I have unplugged everthing with same results. I've used a different mobo and a different cpu and a different power supply with same results.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Difficult to tell what exactly the problem is without knowing what components your talking about. Could you list all the specs as detailed as possible ? CPU, RAM, Mobo, PSU etc...

It sounds a lot like a short (did you use motherboard standoffs and made sure none are in the wrong spot ?) or the power supply isnt sufficent. You said you used an "old case" - how old ? Did you replace the power supply to accomodate for the newer components ? If not than thats more than likely your problem.


----------



## Moridin333 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yea sorry about that, my specs are
Cpu AMD 3200+
Graphics GeForce 5200 FX (i think)
PSU Generic 350 watt (also tried a generic 300 watt)
MoBo Biostar M7NCD
Ram Generic 256 (1 stick)

I know it's not a short because I got sick of pulling out and putting stuff back in the MoBo's. I have them laying on the kitchen table on some cardboard and am using a flathead screwdriver as the on switch.

The thing I don't under stand is that I have used a different processor, MoBo, and PSU and the same thing happens on every combination. I guess the mobo could be fried and it screwed up both of the CPUs, or vice versa.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

And what was the other motherboard and CPU you tried ?


----------



## Moridin333 (Mar 18, 2005)

MoBo Biostar M7VIP
Cpu 1600+


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to tell you that if you don't have a short and have to assume you don't since you have built it out of the case, that you need to get a REAL power supply. A generic 300 or 350 will not pull this unit. You have a CPU that is power hungry, a Video Card that takes loads and loads of juice and a generic generally will not begin to pull this. If it were an Antec 350 or an Enermax 350, then maybe.....It has to be from your troubleshooting either a power supply or a bad stick of ram. Oh, generic ram is always suspect in cases of this type. Really, back on the power supply, you should have a 450 watt power supply (brand name) to do a decent job with this unit.


----------



## Moridin333 (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree with you completly about the RAM and the Power supply. But if all I did was take the parts out of one case and put them in to another it should at least stay on. I would like to eventually purchase upgrades for this computer but I need to find the problem first. I have used different Ram and 3 different Power supplys. 

I begining to thing one of the motherboards killed both the processors I tested. Oh well. I'm trying to put the computer back to it's origional hardware, not the stuff her dad gave us. Then if I can get the chip to work in it great. Then if I can get the video card to work in it even better. 

After that I'll probabbly save up for a couple of weeks and take it to a shop to get everything tested.


----------



## Moridin333 (Mar 18, 2005)

Okay I got it fixed

The MoBo I got from her dad was the problem.

I put the cpu, graphic card, and sound card in the old mobo with all the ram and it works fine.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

